# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Heavy D's tank



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

recent updates. It is a process, isn't it.....


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Tank looks great! I love the combo of all the fine leaved plants. I need to start growin a few of those myself! Is that Rotala wallichi in there? I have tried to grow that a few times, with no luck







Very nice tank man!


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

beautiful tank!


----------

